# Request for welding help in Cheshunt



## HappyPixie (25 Mar 2015)

I am trying to make a part of a jig for my bench grinder to help me sharpen my woodturning tools. This would involve welding two bits of flat bar to a short length of square tube. I don't have a welder and I wondered if there is a welding fanatic in my area (Cheshunt, Hertfordshire) who could bear to do such a trifling task.

Can anyone on this forum help or recommend someone, please?

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## marcros (25 Mar 2015)

if not, what about an adhesive- jb weld for example?


----------



## HappyPixie (26 Mar 2015)

Isn't it basically an epoxy adhesive like Araldite? Have you used it successfully for steel to steel bonds under moderate stress?
I'm intrigued.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## marcros (26 Mar 2015)

no, sorry but i have heard of people doing so.

have a look on youtube and it looks impressive. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9BgmuhLl3A


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (11 May 2015)

Did you get this sorted. If not then I can weld it for you at enfield dock. PM me


----------

